# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  THWIILD - awesome new technique

## Fly_by_Night

THWIILD - The Hell With It Induced Lucid Dream


This is a *newly discovered technique* that has yielded real results. If you find yourself frustrated, impatient, tired of trying and trying :Bang head: , don´t get anywhere with WILD, DILD, MILD, FILD, DEILD, VILD, WEIRD,WIRED, and any other XXXILD out there, this might work for you. Go ahead and get ready to do your favorite *non-working technique*. Try it again, make sure you get excited, motivated, spend the whole day expecting and intending to lucid dream. Do whatever exercises you regularly do during the day, whether it be: 1253.7 reality checks, ADA, AIDS, ESA (every second awareness), EMSA (every mili-second awareness), mindfullness, mindlessness, restlessness, Dream Yoga, Dream Yogi Bear, meditation, masturbation.....whatever.

Then go ahead and do your favorite non-working technique, maybe with WBTB, or WPBTB (wake, pee, back to bed), whatever. DO IT! Put all your effort into it one more time. Then after trying and it *DOES NOT WORK*, try a little more, push until you just *can´t stand it*  :Mad: anymore. The more genuinely frustrated you are the better, and then suddenly just yell, (you have to yell, ....careful with roomates and significant others), yell *"THE HELL WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!"* Just turn around, give in to that rollover signal, kiss it, marry it and *go to sleep*. Then ........something will happen...... :armflap: 

I have 100% success with this newly discovered technique, 2/2.  ::silly:: . So there.

----------


## Sageous

Well said, Fly_by_Night, well said!

Let me tell you a little secret: That technique you describe -- including the shouting -- is how a vast chunk of my LD's came into being, even these days.

I keep meaning to start a thread (or write a book) about the rarely discussed fact that techniques don't work and why they don't work, and that post would be a great opener.  Techniques have their value, but in the end lucidity is all about mindset, and techniques are just gravy (or, often, distractions).  If your head is in the right place, lucidity will come, and often it will come long after you've thrown in the towel on your latest __ILD attempt.

You may have only been kidding, but I think you really hit the nail right on the head.

Toward 3/3....

----------


## lucidbunnie

I don't even try to do the various ~ILDs. I get lucid in dreams spontaneously which so happens to be DILD and I chain dream which so happens to be called DEILD. ^^'

----------


## Fly_by_Night

Sageous, yes please write a book or a least some relevant threads. I wrote the post as a result of real experiences and realization,... the tongue in cheek.... just for fun.

----------

